# What was the last game you bought ?



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , I'll start Fifa 2009.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

the orange box (actually its like more than 1 game but its bundled )


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Dead Space


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

spore


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

Dead Space


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Madden 2005 (PC)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Final Fantasy 7

I'm not much of a console gamer and i download my pc games.
Hell will freeze over before i spend money on a game again.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Logan X said:


> Hell will freeze over before i spend money on a game again.


same here. i download all the games i play.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Metroid Prime 2. Yeah, I'm still stuck in last-gen.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Prime 2 beats the hell out of a lot of next gen games


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

Games are far too expensive nowadays (60-70 US dollars) and with all the shoveware on shelves, I'm glad I can save my money lol. Last game I bought was Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 12, 2006)

It seems they're putting more time and money into building more complex and resource intensive games and missing the point. Baldur's Gate II is way behind the times in terms of graphics now, but I still havn't really seen anything that matches it in terms of gameplay and the quality of the story.

So it's not the last one I bought , but the last I played. The last new game I got was Vampire: The masquerade - Bloodlines.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

brothers in arms for the DS. ****ing difficult game


----------



## Dusty2008 (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought Dead Space last week and just picked up Fable 2.


----------



## darkstar (Oct 23, 2008)

Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility (Wii)
SimCity Creator (Wii)


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

EmpoweredByOne said:


> Games are far too expensive nowadays (60-70 US dollars) and with all the shoveware on shelves, I'm glad I can save my money lol. Last game I bought was Smash Bros. Brawl.


That's why ebay exists  I wait a few weeks after games come out, and I can get them for half the price they are in the store. Also using a sniper saves a lot of money for auctions too. gamerankings is good for separating the good games from the bad.

Last game I bought was GTAIV (yeah its been a while)



Dusty2008 said:


> I bought Dead Space last week and just picked up Fable 2.


I want to get Fable 2 but I'm doing the above


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Buying Far Cry 2 tomorrow. I am soooo excited!! Also curious about Fallout... It released an hour ago but I will wait for some good reviews first.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

007 Everything Or Nothing


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Just pre-ordered Fallout 3. I like the previous Fallouts, and since this looks like a solid title as well, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## MeltDowN (Oct 21, 2008)

Candyland


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

RollerCoaster Tycoon. It was like 6-7 years ago? I actually wanted the lemonade one but it wasn't available in singapore yet  Ohh thinking of that, I shall check to see if they do have it now!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Rune Factory for DS


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Half life 2, Episode 1 and 2. I wonder when 3 is going to come out.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Fallout 3 and Gears of War 2

Good games. I'm liking the later more than the former so far.


----------



## Danny2087 (Nov 6, 2008)

Super Smash Bros Brawl, a long time ago. I'm thinking of buying a PS3 soon with Little Big Planet.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Rune Factory for DS


<3. I still haven't finished that game yet. I mean, I've finished it, as in the storyline, but I wanted to marry the general and never got around to it.

Last game I bought was Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility. :3


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't buy games now.. Even here in Australia, games are in excess of $100 plus each now and I remember seeing Halo 3 deluxe edition awhile back for over $200, which is just plain absurdity. The last game I finished was Call of Duty 3 on 360. I am currently finishing Metroid Prime 3 on the Wii...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

jellyfish said:


> <3. I still haven't finished that game yet. I mean, I've finished it, as in the storyline, but I wanted to marry the general and never got around to it.
> 
> Last game I bought was Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility. :3


I couldn't find a copy for the longest time. I recently found out that my little Mississippi town actually has a Gamestop (!!) and bought a used copy. I love my strange simulation games (farming, pinata farming, cooking, er doctor, lawyering, etc.)

Is Tree of Tranquility the Wii one? How is it?


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I couldn't find a copy for the longest time. I recently found out that my little Mississippi town actually has a Gamestop (!!) and bought a used copy. I love my strange simulation games (farming, pinata farming, cooking, er doctor, lawyering, etc.)
> 
> Is Tree of Tranquility the Wii one? How is it?


Yup, it's the Wii one. It's probably one of the better HM games I've played. My only beef is that it was way too easy. I liked the storyline, but not a lot changes once you beat it. Winning the festivals is totally pointless. I won first place at the Animal Festival and got 99 fodder (which grows naturally outside your house, without taking up crop-growing space, so I was already maxed out). I was expecting a bigger challenge in the mines, too -- in the older HM games, the deepest mine will have something like 100 floors, but in ToT, it's only 50, and it's easier to move down floors. The hardest part is probably befriending pets; after 3 years I managed to catch a turtle. (Walking a turtle takes ALL AFTERNOON. XD) It's really a good game, but I think I might be getting a bit burnt out on HM games now. I already know how to do everything, and they don't mix things up enough between games for it to be a real challenge anymore. I was kind of hoping they'd take some ideas from RF; I really liked the crafting system.

I'm thinking of getting Lost In Blue for the Wii next... has anyone played? I tried looking up the reviews, but most of the reviewers just complain about the difficulty curve, which I know I'm OK with because I've already played some Survival Kids and LIB games.

@Jaiyyson: Yikes. o_o Game prices are still pretty reasonable here in Canada, at least for the games I've been looking at (about $30-50 each). If they get that bad though, I'll definitely just dust off some of my older ones and play those.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

...I just got an Xbox 360 a week or so ago.
Got Halo 3 along with it, but I bought Fable II earlier this week (I liked the first one...except for the pc controls, yes I got the PC version)
I'll probably get Animal Crossing: City Folk in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Guitar Hero 3 for PC and Warhammer for PC which i regret spending the money on


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

Far cry 2 and Call of Duty 5 which is just amazing!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

CoD WAW 

I'm happy to say that treyarch did not **** this one up. It's an excellent game.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Left 4 Dead - Awesome game. I've got my money's worth in just a few hours of playing so far. 10/10


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King. Currently enjoying a level 72 Death Knight.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

im afraid to get back into WoW, many years wasted


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

oh boy, i bought the expansion for Warcraft after hours of my old guildies bugging me to come back. time for more wasted years!!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Cake Mania for the DS 

:hide


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Audiosurf. It was like $2 on Steam so why not.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Games like Cake Mania can be addicting i swear. I sat and played one of them online for hours.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Ncaa 07


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed


----------



## ThisIsAName (Dec 6, 2008)

Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3

Wasn't as bad as I expected.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Fable: The Lost Chapters (Xbox)


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Fable II. I wasn't expecting much but it's actually pretty damn good.

I got it for half price too


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

TorLin said:


> Star Wars The Force Unleashed


We didn't have an Xbox 360 so my bf (who is a huge Star Wars geek) and I borrowed the PS2 version, and it was awful! The 360 version looked very nice though, and I've always enjoyed most SW games.

The last game I _bought_ was The Longest Journey, off eBay. I think it was around 10 bucks.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Fallout 3 (xbox360): 60 bux


----------



## KXracer (Sep 24, 2008)

bought GTR2 for 19.99 and it came with GT Legends too! what a bargain!


----------

